# hardcore gymwear for men and woman



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm looking for hardcore gym wear for men and women to sell from an eshop, anyone no were best to look? Iv found. Monstaclothing but there not returning emails yet.

Thanks


----------



## gobot (Oct 21, 2014)

Hardcore is kind of a relative term.  What exactly are you looking for?


----------



## AnaSCI (Oct 21, 2014)

Check out our 2 sponsors here:

Gaspbb.com

HotBodz.com


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2014)

gobot said:


> Hardcore is kind of a relative term.  What exactly are you looking for?



basicly cool gym wear that's suits great physiques well for men and women, not just the plan fitness gear in fitness stores.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2014)

AnaSCI said:


> Check out our 2 sponsors here:
> 
> Gaspbb.com
> 
> HotBodz.com



thanks I will look into these, I am in the uk, iv emailed gasp in the past a few time with no replies, guess they don't want another uk trader? maybe if there on here they can contact me lol.


----------



## gobot (Oct 21, 2014)

I've purchased clothing from Hotbodz and was happy with it.  I'd check them out.


----------



## Sully (Oct 21, 2014)

So ur looking for a line to buy at wholesale and then resell, through your own E-commerce site?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Alinshop (Oct 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yes



Good luck with your new venture!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## thebull2012 (Oct 31, 2014)

I have a few shirts and pants by gasp. Expensive but A+ quality.  Will last forever.


----------



## Alinshop (Oct 31, 2014)

thebull2012 said:


> I have a few shirts and pants by gasp. Expensive but A+ quality.  Will last forever.



I love their long sweat pant shorts!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2014)

Gasp just don't wana email me back by the looks of it


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Gasp just don't wana email me back by the looks of it



They smell u as shady. Lol. Jkn. Waz up. No supplement line now?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> They smell u as shady. Lol. Jkn. Waz up. No supplement line now?





No the company seemed.legit till I was ready to place am order then stopped returning my emails, they sold me a.few samples, maybe they just blagged me.to give them good feedback ☹ so I'm stuck at the moment, going to do a few other.things to get the cash flow.going amd then see were I'm at....


----------



## K1 (Dec 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> No the company seemed.legit till I was ready to place am order then stopped returning my emails, they sold me a.few samples, maybe they just blagged me.to give them good feedback ☹ so I'm stuck at the moment, going to do a few other.things to get the cash flow.going amd then see were I'm at....



Gasp and Hotbodz most likely will not set anyone up as a distributor of their clothing lines (even on a minor scale)...They have a strong line up of named IFBB Pros/Models and are not going to want anyone making money off them outside of their own crew, even if it is a minimal profit margin.....

I had HB approach me once about being a rep for them for a profit percentage paid out monthly...Once we started all they did was send me some clothes to use and never paid me a cent...Then about 6 months later after I had stopped dealing with them they sent me an email again asking if we could set up a new cooperation together, I didn't even bother answering their email.....


----------



## rAJJIN (Dec 6, 2014)

I have some shirts from Monsta .
Got them from 10$ thru 25$ each.

Nothing special. Just gym shirts


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2014)

What's the gear at monster like? 

Decent quality material?


----------



## rAJJIN (Dec 12, 2014)

The tag is monster brand.
Says made in America and pre-shrunk Cotten


----------



## rAJJIN (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2014)

Is that good or bad?


----------



## rAJJIN (Dec 13, 2014)

It's Just a shirt.
How good it looks depends who wears it I guess 

Nothing fancy. Basic T-shirt


----------

